# Audiosignal mit "Schaltplan" verändern



## PeteProgram (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

um was es geht läßt sich schwer erklären.
Gitarrenverstärker und Co setzen sich aus einigen bestimmten elektrischen Bausteinen zusammen.
Für jedes dieser Bausteine kann durch berechnen simuliert werden, wie es das Audiosignal verändert.

Kennt jemand Tools die sowas drauf haben? 

Sprich Schaltplan in das Tool eingeben, Audiosignal hinzufügen (Datei oder Stream) und dann hören was rauskommt.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2007)

Also auf technischer Basis kenne ich sowas nicht. Aber folgende Programme arbeiten auf Modulbasis und sind sehr mächtig.

REAKTOR und **ähh habe jetzt im Kopf gesucht, und doch nicht gefunden**

Zweite Software kommt, wenns mir einfällt.

mfg chmee


----------



## PeteProgram (12. Juli 2007)

hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt

ich meine da eher die primitiven elektrischen Bausteine wie Kondensatoren, Dioden etc. sich daraus einen virtuellen elektrichen Schaltplan bauen und dort das Signal durchjagen.


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob es damit geht, aber theoretisch sollte es.
LineIn als Signal-EIngang verschalten und LineOut eben als Signal-Ausgang.

1. MyOpenLab
2. LabView - gab es in der c't 11/07 als Vollversion in v6.1

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (13. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du es wirklich genau machen willst: zB. Target (http://www.ibfriedrich.com/) Damit kannst Du Schaltungen
simulieren und Platinenlayouts anlegen. Bauteilbibliotheken sind dabei und die einzige Begrenzung der freien Version ist
die Beschränkung der Bauteilanzahl.
Damit kannst Du zwar nichts hören, aber Signale anlegen, Meßpunkte setzen und die Veränderung der Kurvenform sehen.


----------

